# Which 2 Part are you using



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

I'm getting ready to move my fish from QT to the DT. Once that is done, the next step, which I'm really looking forward to, is to add some corals to the tank.

I'm currently using Instant Ocean salt. My plan was to top up Calcium, Alkalinity and Magnesium using two part for both the display tank and water changes. I assume for the first little bit water changes should meet my corals needs. After that, I can add Kalkwasser to the regime.

All that said, which 2 part solution is everyone using? Also, are there any concerns with my IO + additives plan?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I used IO for years without and problems until I filled my tank with sps corals. Then it was a challenge to maintain calcium and magnesium. But no matter what salt you use it will still have this issue. If you have softies and lps corals this does not.become an issue.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I use reef central for salt and for my 2 part I use Randy Holmes receipe 2. it's easy and cheap and meets the needs of my display and Fragtank....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.



cablemike said:


> I used IO for years without and problems until I filled my tank with sps corals. Then it was a challenge to maintain calcium and magnesium. But no matter what salt you use it will still have this issue. If you have softies and lps corals this does not.become an issue.


Did you supplement levels in the beginning? I don't plan on putting SPS in the tank for a little bit. The plan was to let the tank mature a bit before that.



Rookie2013 said:


> I use reef central for salt and for my 2 part I use Randy Holmes receipe 2. it's easy and cheap and meets the needs of my display and Fragtank....


I never noticed this homemade option. Definitely will read up a bit more. For how long have you been using recipe 2?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YOu will be able to get away with just kalk in the ATO for quite some time. I am still keeping up with kalk and I have quite a lot of sps. 

It's the cheap way to go and rock solid. You get the levels where you want them using 2 part ( I use EVS B-ionic) and then use kalk to maintain the levels.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Randy's 2 part recipe is a great cheap way to go once you have a demand for for ALK + Calcium beyond what Kalk can provide.....

There is a fantastic thread here:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1179702


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> Randy's 2 part recipe is a great cheap way to go once you have a demand for for ALK + Calcium beyond what Kalk can provide.....
> 
> There is a fantastic thread here:
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1179702


Interesting will check out the thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

joffems said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Did you supplement levels in the beginning? I don't plan on putting SPS in the tank for a little bit. The plan was to let the tank mature a bit before that.
> 
> I never noticed this homemade option. Definitely will read up a bit more. For how long have you been using recipe 2?


I have been dosing Randy's 2 part since last fall and couldn't have been more happier. I save money and the corals have responded well it's a win win situation...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link.

I'm going to pickup some ESV-B-Ionic and kalk this weekend to start getting the tank levels dialled in.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread I am heading to pick some kalk as well i have been seeing ca levels depleting fast since I added some sps frags and a Squamosa clam. I will be using in my ATO reservoir and would like to know how much is safer to start with. I have a 150G system using 5 G ATO bucket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Kalk reaches peak saturation at 2 Teaspoons per Gallon. I started with 1 Teaspoon per gallon and watched the levels and gradually found that I needed the full 2 per gallon to keep consistent parameters. 

What you do is mix in 5 teaspoons into a 5 Gallon bucket, mix it up and then just leave it. A lid is a very good idea. You also want to pull the limewater from a few inches above the bottom of the bucket so that you are not pulling any slurry/sedimenty limewater. I did that by zip tying my tube to a pvc fitting so the tube won't touch the bottom of the bucket. 

There are tons of threads on RC about dosing Kalk. Have a look there too.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> Kalk reaches peak saturation at 2 Teaspoons per Gallon. I started with 1 Teaspoon per gallon and watched the levels and gradually found that I needed the full 2 per gallon to keep consistent parameters.
> 
> What you do is mix in 5 teaspoons into a 5 Gallon bucket, mix it up and then just leave it. A lid is a very good idea. You also want to pull the limewater from a few inches above the bottom of the bucket so that you are not pulling any slurry/sedimenty limewater. I did that by zip tying my tube to a pvc fitting so the tube won't touch the bottom of the bucket.
> 
> There are tons of threads on RC about dosing Kalk. Have a look there too.


Thanks Jeff I have been on RC reading about this. I use JBJ ATO with dual float sensors. I use a Rio pump which sits in my ATO to pump water into my sump. The safety sensor in the ATO bucket sits 3" above the bottom of the bucket so that helps. The question now I have is how often do we clean the ATO reservoir which has undissolved kalkwasser OR how do we deal with the undissolved kalk tht settles down at the bottom ALSO when you replenish your ATO with new kalk mixed roid water will the existing undissolved kalk have effect on the new addition in terms of saturation. Thanks a ton in advance


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

just want to share with all here is the link from BRS which answers all the questions anyone like me has regarding kalkwasser. This is a detailed article put togather with simplicity....love brs guys...

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/how-to-add-kalk-to-your-auto-top-off


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I was about to recommend watching the BRS videos. They have 3 on Kalkwasser. Hey rookie where did you purchase your Kalkwasser from?
The only place I know that sells it is Aquatic Kingdom but it is in a super small container.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> I was about to recommend watching the BRS videos. They have 3 on Kalkwasser. Hey rookie where did you purchase your Kalkwasser from?
> The only place I know that sells it is Aquatic Kingdom but it is in a super small container.


Hi Rookie as well  I bought a small container for now from Canada Corals. I am sure we can find it in bulk here as well. I am thinking of dosing it thru a dosing pump in the night with a separate container this way I can mitigate the risk of creating a PH spike. My PH during the day is close to 8.35 most of the time and hence I am afraid of using it in auto top off which replenishes rodi water everytime the water level falls below the required level.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Rookie2013 said:


> I have been dosing Randy's 2 part since last fall and couldn't have been more happier. I save money and the corals have responded well it's a win win situation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you use baking soda and downflake xtra?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nighttrooper said:


> Do you use baking soda and downflake xtra?


yes I do. Since my Alk is always around between 8.25-8.35 (night day respectively) I choose not to bake the baking soda instead warm up the rodi water and add the powder directly. As per Randy you bake the baking soda IF YOUR PH IS LOW and you don't bake it IF YOU PH IS ON A HIGHER SIDE.

For Ca yes I used dow xtra. As per Randy I use 10% less than the regular dow that he has mentioned in his receipe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Rookie2013 said:


> yes I do. Since my Alk is always around between 8.25-8.35 (night day respectively) I choose not to bake the baking soda instead warm up the rodi water and add the powder directly. As per Randy you bake the baking soda IF YOUR PH IS LOW and you don't bake it IF YOU PH IS ON A HIGHER SIDE.
> 
> For Ca yes I used dow xtra. As per Randy I use 10% less than the regular dow that he has mentioned in his receipe.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Where can I purchase dow Xtra?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nighttrooper said:


> Where can I purchase dow Xtra?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Try this guy here is where I bought mine
Total Builders (They carry DOW Flake CALCIUM CHLORIDE USED FOR CALCIUM)
5015 Maingate Dr.
Mississauga,ON.
905 629 8005
Ctc. Vito


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you! Much cheaper than BRS/Reef Supplies stuff


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nighttrooper said:


> Thank you! Much cheaper than BRS/Reef Supplies stuff


Yep and you are welcome. When u need DOW mag flake I can give you tht suppliers info too. It saves a lot long run.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

HI guys
on the same topic does anyone know where can we get bulk Calcium Hydroxide in GTA. I was reading on reef central and someone is using it from Alphachem ltd located in Mississauga. Does anybody here know of a supplier locally for Calcium hydroxide and used it with no ill effects??? if yes would request to provide the information to help other reefers. thank you.


----------

